# Hi from Norwich



## thrifty (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys Just checking in hope to be active and learn a ton of stuf and make some friends noticed that some of you are localish to me too!

just embarking on my project so all info is welcome hope to catch you around soon :) cheers Thrifty


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Thrifty and welcome to the fun.  Just jump in anywhere that feels right.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Thrifty - Wecome to the forum.

What is your project? Please let us know more about it.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## thrifty (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi thanks for asking and for the welcome, heres where i am so far

Im keen to do a build for a basic smoker and grill mounted on a trailer, i would love to do outside catering with it and private partys just o get some experience in cooking on a smoker so more like a paying hobby to start as long as it covers costs? who knows?

any way i want one for my own use at home as well ive got the room for it and also have a few things to start with ive been collecting for a while. a mate came round tonight and said he can get me some 50 gal drums, so i may experiment with those as a Grill come smoker to start before i go for a heavy duty beast, all this is depending on me getting the materials for Free 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am at the scrounging materials stageheres what i have so far for Free!

6x4 trailer single wheel (mini wheels)

about 6ft of stainless flexible chimney flue pipe

a cast iron wood burning stove on legs like the ones you have in a fire place at home about 30"wide x18 deep x 24"high with twin doors on the front the only problem  is the glass on the front doors is broken but i can weld/fix some plates in its place and seal them up, its already got the flue dampers in place and inlet air control slider.

several bits of steel hollow section thin (from an old running machine)

an old washing machine

so im sort of doing a real bodge Job to see if i can work out the theory and actualy cook somthing

all i need is a cooking chamber which i hope will be two 50 gallon drums or maybe one? still not sure on that still reading around.

I dont need it to look fancy right now

i got a workshop and welding and cutting gear drills and most tools i need to bodge somthing up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





lets see what i can salvage i will keep you posted should i plug the grinder in :)


----------



## andybigwood (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Thrifty, welcome to SMF.

I'm new here too, and it's one of the friendliest forums I've encountered,

offering great advice about anything smoke related.

Regards

Andy.


----------



## markuk (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello from Ipswich !

Welcome to the Group !!!


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hiya Thrifty


----------

